# 55 gallon tank red jewels cichlids



## CrazyPaul (Apr 19, 2008)

55 gallon tank canister filter 2 hubs i forsure want more then one jewel chichlid maybe like four how many more fish can i have and what kinds are ok.

P.S what do u know about thos little crabs and what about a figure 8 puffer


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I hope you soon get some better answers than I can give. I don't know anything about the jewel cichlids. 
Some people have luck with the crabs and others don't it depends on the fish with them I guess. I do know they are famous for getting out of the tank. 
Puffer fish should be in a species only tank by theirselves. Snails can go in with them. They'll eat the snails. It keeps their teeth from getting to long.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

Slow moving puffers shouldn't be kept with Mbuna, they get the tar beat out of them. They just aren't aggressive enough. If you do set up a puffer tank, don't plan on housing snails with them, or they will gorge themselves. Just drop a few snails in and they will gobble them up. The shells are really good to help keep their teeth trimmed.

No idea on the crabs, I've never kept them. I don't think they're suppose to be kept with fish, tho, then tend to try and catch them to eat them. 
Might want to check on the different water paramaters for each species, too. Puffers are a brackish water fish. They can survive in fresh, but not long term.


----------



## Ego-Killer (Nov 15, 2007)

Jewels will kill everything in your tank. I had three of them and two of them coupled up. It was a disaster after that.


----------

